# Tao Tao atv



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

A friend's dad bought a Tao Tao atv. I think it is a 350. Looked pretty junky to me but I didn't want to be rude and tell him. It was very cheap. Are they any good?


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

No, and neither are their scooters. 

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Read the on-line reviews. Just type "Tao Tao atv reviews" into a search engine, and read the horror stories.

Parts break often and replacements seem "impossible to find". The warranty isn't worth the paper it's written on.

You get what you pay for!

Steve


----------

